# Galvanized Outbuildings



## pintex (Aug 20, 2008)

Wanted to run by you guys what product you would recommend for doing the roof and side walls on three "sheds" I am bidding.

My Sherwin man says "Silverbrite" for the roofs, and their DTM acrylic for the side walls. Both are expensive, Silverbrite is $63 per gallon and DTM is $50. I have to get about 50 gallons of side wall and 35 for roof, so savings would be appreciated. I painted a 140 foot galvanized windmill tower last fall with PPG's DTM ($50 per), but it needed to be perfect.

Any ideas, or stick to stuff thats guaranteed? Sheds are out in country and not seen by many, but I do not want to compromise quality.:whistling2:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

my SW has the industrial stuff priced that high but the contractor pricing is like $35 a gal. I know BM has a paint specifically for roofs but its BM which probably means $$
PPG's industrial line is usually pretty good. Lots of roofs like that around here so let us know what you use and if it works well.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

pintex said:


> Wanted to run by you guys what product you would recommend for doing the roof and side walls on three "sheds" I am bidding.
> 
> My Sherwin man says "Silverbrite" for the roofs, and their DTM acrylic for the side walls. Both are expensive, Silverbrite is $63 per gallon and DTM is $50. I have to get about 50 gallons of side wall and 35 for roof, so savings would be appreciated. I painted a 140 foot galvanized windmill tower last fall with PPG's DTM ($50 per), but it needed to be perfect.
> 
> Any ideas, or stick to stuff thats guaranteed? Sheds are out in country and not seen by many, but I do not want to compromise quality.:whistling2:


I think the Noxyde may be a good candidate for it. Email [email protected] He will be able to give you the best answer for your needs. We benchmark against all competitors and consistently outperform, so if you truly want quality then you will go the extra step. 

Carter


----------

